# pixel density question



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Why is it that my Nook Color with CM7, which has a 7inch 1024x600 screen, has a default pixel density of 160.

While the Touchpad with CM7, which has a 10inch 1024x768 screen, also has a default pixel density of 160.

Shouldn't they be different?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Since apps were missing with any density other than 160 on the NC, maybe they decided to stay with 160 for the TP?

I'm not fond of the 160 either. Any one change it yet?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

140 is a nice dpi.


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

How does one get back to 160 dpi? I upped it via nitrality, but it wont let me go below 182. Is there anyway of manually editing files through root explorer?

Wiping, flashing and restoring via titanium backup would be fine, but I'd love to know if there's another way.

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nielsen345 (Jun 12, 2011)

Jocelyn84 said:


> How does one get back to 160 dpi? I upped it via nitrality, but it wont let me go below 182. Is there anyway of manually editing files through root explorer?
> 
> Wiping, flashing and restoring via titanium backup would be fine, but I'd love to know if there's another way.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


find the build.prop file located in /system and open it with text editor. find the line that says ro.sf.lcd_density= and change the number to 160


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Jocelyn84 said:


> How does one get back to 160 dpi? I upped it via nitrality, but it wont let me go below 182. Is there anyway of manually editing files through root explorer?
> 
> Wiping, flashing and restoring via titanium backup would be fine, but I'd love to know if there's another way.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


A couple posts above your question on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18460767&postcount=3


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

For some reason anything under 160 dpi makes my launcher force close on me. I've tried with both the stock adw launcher and launcher pro.

Anyone else get the same thing?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> A couple posts above your question on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18460767&postcount=3


Yeah my bad and thanks. I didn't realize the build prop filename was build prop lol. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Isn't it supposed to be 132, or i just don't know what i'm talking about?


----------

